# Couplers



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone i have a bit of a problem i want to replace a bunch of couplers to knockel couplers all the one that i have found on my local hobby shops have the large opening on the back in other words its to loose i wonder if anyone knows a site i can order the couplers with a small opening at the back so i can just drop it in thanks a million any help or sugestions would be great thanks
By the way i have ho trains thanks


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Riguitan,

Are you adding the springs with them? Maybe you got a bulk pack with no springs?

Maybe a pic or the series number of the couplers you bought would help.

Where are you located in TO? Both Georges Trains and Central Valley should have everything you need.

Oh and sorry, I did not get your pm about that last show until it was too late!

Craig


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thaks*

Ok as soon as i get home i will take a pic of what i mean thanks


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The brand and model number of the knuckle couplers you are trying to use and what you are trying to put them on will help. For most applications, Kaydee #5's are a drop in fit either in the factory coupler box or the supplied box in the package of couplers. I run #5's in about 98% of what I have. Mike


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

Kadee # 5 as well

http://www.cvrco.com/

In mississaugua


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have truck mounted coupler boxes or car mounted ones? If you have the truck mounted (talgo style) then you need KayDee #28 couplers. They provide a piece that will fill the excess space and lock the coupler in. If it is a car mounted and you are using #5 or #128 then there should be a small plastic ring that can be used to enlarge the space (only included if bought in pairs). The best solution may be to by the KayDee drill and tab kit and simply add a new coupler box.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I am a fan of the whisker couplers as they make that odd centering piece the #5's use obsolete. Although every once in awhile a whisker does poke me !


----------

